# Stilted Jack Skellington.. More detailed this year? Help!



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

Ah, It's good to be back on the forums here again. I was meaning to post on my costume last year, had it all typed out and everything. Had an issue with power and forgot all about re-writing it. So, I should start off by showing off the costume from last year.









I'm the tall one, in the middle between my brother and cousin.

Everyone loved it, and I couldn't get very far without stopping for pictures. Which means... DO IT AGAIN!

The main problems I had with this costume, was the head, and the pants. After making the pants for my slenderman costume. (or at least extending some already made pants.) You would have thought I'd have learned how to make it look good by now. but, still working on that. Might actually get a tailor to help out with that.. My main concern for this year though. Is the head.. The head was made with some plastic globe we found at Home Depot, with some foam cut out for the eyebrows, and lots of dremel work to get the mouth good. and some chicken wire with pantyhose stitched to it. Which provided GREAT vision, much better than a morphsuit! and It was attached to my head via a hard hat with the Visor part cut off, and screwed onto the top of the head. The hat covers the screws up!

Another hard part was attaching the beard. It ended up needing to be hot-glued in place. My original plan was to attach it with screws, and I ended up breaking the jaw of the head.. so a bit of tape and white paint fixed that up..

I'm planning on doing the normal Jack Skellington this year though. The one in black. And was wanting the head sculpted and casted. But I have no experience in sculpting, nor would I trust myself to even risk not having the time to learn and do it myself. I was wondering how much someone would do this for.. While the plastic dome looked pretty good, it didn't have the little details I would have liked it to have.. Not to mention it made his head a sphere instead of more... pumpkin shaped.. I'm 17 and can't afford anything huge.. But if anyone knows anyone who could do it, and make it look awesome. Let me know.

Another thing is the costume itself. The Jacket mostly. the pants are quite simple. Does anyone know of a pattern that would work? Checked Joann's last year for the jacket pattern and couldn't find anything, that's why I decided on the santa version of Jack..

I was also thinking about arm extensions, but they aren't needed and would probably get in the way and add more weight. I would probably also smack into a bunch of people as well.. so, I'll leave those for the future.

I hope I'm getting started soon enough! Last year I started in August and it was down to the last minute. Not something I want to repeat.. So if you have any help for me then throw me everything you've got. I'll go and take pictures of the head now and post them soon, so you can see how I made that last year. Thanks for the help in advance!

-EDIT-

Here's the pictures of the head. put them in an imgur album to make it easier to view

http://imgur.com/a/XfYWS#0


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

That is pretty dang cool!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

This is awesome! Well done. I made a life size Jack sculpture last year, which I love. The head is made of a paper clay and is pretty heavy, but fairly inexpensive. Maybe you could try something like that moulded around your globe...? It wasn't very hard. Good luck with your next costume, can't wait to see it!


----------

